# no sparky



## choncy (Jan 18, 2017)

hi all, I'm new to the site. I was given a 726 jd by a fella that was given a bigger unit. I don't know how old it is, but it is a 726 with a serial number starting with 55001, and the id number is P726G 082680M. If anyone can tell me anything about it, that would be great. I have had it for about three years, but the last two we had no snow. I am forced to keep it outside year round, so weathering may be an issue. I removed any water from the carb bowl, so it is clean. the problem I have is no spark. I checked the points, gapped at .020 and oiled. I do not have access, yet, to a service manual, so I am unable to diagnose without some info. again, if anyone has any suggestions, that would be great.

thanks, 

choncy


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

High chancy
Welcome to the forum. A few things to check on your old Deere. 
Make sure your throttle lever is off the stop..somewhere in the middle is good. The off position grounds the coil and kills your spark. 
Look for the "kill wire" that protrudes from behind the engine shroud. Make sure it is not chafed and bare from vibration and touching ground, also a cause of no spark.
Try a new spark plug. Make sure your plug wire is sound and making good contact with your plug's terminal. M


----------



## choncy (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks for the prompt response, motorhead. yesterday, I took the shroud, flywheel, and assemblage off, cleaned what I could, checked gap on points, cleaned the rust off the pickup, cleaned the magnets, oiled the wiper for the points, checked all connections, and pulled the boot off the plug cable to derust the contact. I will doublecheck the wire from the shroud to make certain it isn't rubbed bare.

I was just thinking of something. pertaining to the ignition switch, when the switch is in the off position, does it complete the circuit to ground, thus preventing a starting condition? or does it function in some other fashion?


thanks in advance,
choncy


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

choncy said:


> thanks for the prompt response, motorhead. yesterday, I took the shroud, flywheel, and assemblage off, cleaned what I could, checked gap on points, cleaned the rust off the pickup, cleaned the magnets, oiled the wiper for the points, checked all connections, and pulled the boot off the plug cable to derust the contact. I will doublecheck the wire from the shroud to make certain it isn't rubbed bare.
> 
> I was just thinking of something. pertaining to the ignition switch, when the switch is in the off position, does it complete the circuit to ground, thus preventing a starting condition? or does it function in some other fashion?
> 
> ...


You are correct with the switch in the off position it completes the circuit to ground.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

choncy said:


> thanks for the prompt response, motorhead. yesterday, I took the shroud, flywheel, and assemblage off, cleaned what I could, checked gap on points, cleaned the rust off the pickup, cleaned the magnets, oiled the wiper for the points, checked all connections, and pulled the boot off the plug cable to derust the contact. I will doublecheck the wire from the shroud to make certain it isn't rubbed bare.
> 
> I was just thinking of something. pertaining to the ignition switch, when the switch is in the off position, does it complete the circuit to ground, thus preventing a starting condition? or does it function in some other fashion?
> 
> ...


Maybe also replace the condenser as well if the engine is still apart and check the small ground wire coming from the coil as well for abrasions etc.


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi choncy,
How did you check spark? If you just tried to ground it out on the block and turn it over you might be giving yourself a false negative. Go to NAPA or whatever and get a spark tester. You just might be chasing your tail and not even know it.
You'll have better luck finding specs for the engine rather than your model snow blower. Try to find a stamp or a plaque somewhere on the block and googleize it. 
Did you just assume it was a .020 gap or was it stamped somewhere? .020 is a good guess but your timing may be off. 
If you're really still not getting spark, you either have a short somewhere or something in your ignition system is fried. Thankfully on most old machines you can replace the coil, points, and condenser for under $50 in parts. Also, make sure it didn't lose a magnet on the flywheel. It's a rare problem but it does happen.


----------



## majorxlr8n (Jan 11, 2017)

Some of the older JD snowblowers have a funky safety interlock module which can affect spark. do you see a little round "can" (looks like a plastic cap off a bottle) with 3 wires connected to it, near the carb shield or by the lower LH handlebar upright? if so, disconnect the wire from the "can" that goes under the flywheel shroud and recheck for spark. if you still have no spark, and the shutoff wire from the "can" and the points is not grounded out, replace the condenser first before condemning the coil. Hoping you don't need a coil, as replacement under-the-flywheel coils were getting tough to find...


Good luck & welcome...
Marty


----------



## majorxlr8n (Jan 11, 2017)

heres a pic of the interlock module. Snapper was also known for using these


----------

